# Bears latest carzy crazy tires !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok boys over that last couple of weeks i have talked to a few guys about everything from my INDY / Hot Rod tires to white wall tires , to glow in the dark tires and so on ! So whats a boy to do...???? Simple just combine all of the above right ? LOL Well last night i figured why not give it a whirl and see what kinda soup sandwich i would get. SOoooo...... without further ado pic is below with info .

Enjoy , Bear :wave: *


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

COOL! Those would look fantastic on the '57 Chevy I'm working on! Nice job!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

So, how much?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> So, how much?


That's what I'm saying!!!

How do i get me some crazy tires!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm loving the look of those tires Bear. Very cool. I would love some of those!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers. Would look great on some of those classis TJet bodies! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Guys thanks for all the great compliments ! I do appreciate them very much ! I normally just mess around and see what goofy stuff i can make and move on as you guys know . Once done playing around i only sell off what i always have on my website. However i think for these ... i will take a small bit to work out a bug or 2 and then have a few for the gang here ! So BEAR with me LOL and i will get back and have some of these up for sale ! Hope that meets with everyones ok . 

Thanks , Bear :wave: *


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd love to buy a set for my boy too! I know we all appreciate the opportunity. Thank you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd be in for 10 sets bear :wave:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Count me in for a set or two if there's any left. Nice job Bear!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I just dropped in some more test tires into molds to see what blue and red looks like on smaller tires . I did up some tuffy and stock sizes for a look see ! Can't seem to help myself when i get into one of these idea funks so i gotta let it roll .....

I will post up what happens good or bad once i demold em .

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too....hot rod/buggy sizes and tuffy sizes as well.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok so the NEW NEW weird stuff is out of the molds this eve . These are in Tuffy sizes and in a new wide stock skinny size . Pics are below and you can see for yourself these are ummmmmm weird looking ! Ya some look more normal than others but hey some look like a frosted bundt cake !

Enjoy em , Bear :wave:
*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Funky!!! I love 'em! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bear,

Never get tired of looking at new fun things you come up with...Sweet!

Weird is Cool...Bz


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Bear, Hate to say this but I lost your website. could you or someone post it thanks


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

http://ballsoutho.webs.com/

*Bear :thumbsup:*


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks, Bear:wave:


----------

